# Extra made polylab reef roid



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Can you keep extra made polylab reef roid solution in the fridge? I feel bad of throwing it away.


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

wrong section, but I'm not quite sure about keeping it. I feel like it is like frozen food in the sense that you shouldn't keep it in the fridge once defrosted/made.


----------

